
Trump re-election campaign raises $460k from selling plastic straws - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jul/29/trump-straws-plastic-sales-2020-campaign-fundraising
======
Fjolsvith
"It’s a tidy sum and, given Trump’s six corporate bankruptcies, string of
failed companies, and ability to lose more than $1bn between 1985 and 1994,
the straw selling may rank as one of the president’s most successful business
ventures."

Sounds like the straw selling _rankles_ as one of the president's most
successful business ventures.

